# Amplificador con TA8221H y TDA7377



## Octavio Fco (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola, casi siempre me dedico a instalar alarmas y/o reparar computadoras, resulta que por disposicion oficial (Gobierno del Edo. de Chihuahua, Mexico) tuve que retirar el polarizado de los vidrios  de mi automovil, lo siguiente que paso fue que me quebraron el vidrio del lado del copiloto y se llevaron todo mi equipito de sonido (Economico pero decente), ahora tengo un estereo panasonic con salida de 5 watts y salidas de baja potencia, ahi quisiera conectar 2 amplificador, quiero hacer uno para un minibajito con un TDA 7377 y otro que quite de un estereo que sonaba pero ya se estaba desbaratando asi que retire el modulo, pero ahora no funcina, adjunto la foto y si alguien me puede ayudar con diagramas/criticas o lo que sea, sera bien recibido. La verdad me da verguenza, es un circuito muy simple, pero ya llevo un rato batallando asi que les pido ayuda


----------



## comando_co (Jun 26, 2009)

Antes de empezar a desmontarlo verificaste que quitaste la corriente de alimentación para prevenir un cortocircuito y daños al circuito? O simplemente empezaste por desatornillar y jalar el circuito para después desconectarlo de la corriente?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola, primero tienes que conseguir el datasheet del circuito integrado y asi poder ver mejor, los datos, como son tension de alimentacion, pines de entrada, pines de salida etc luego vas comparando con la tarjeta que tienes y te daras cuenta si cometes algun error y por eso no te funciona.

Si no cometes error y de todas formas no te funciona, lo mas probable es que el CI o alguno de los transistores que se alcanzan a ver esten dañados.

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ago 5, 2009)

aqui te dejo un diagrama, con detalles hacia donde van las terminales, porque tiene una de silencio(mute) y otra en modo de espera (stand by), uniamente cambia las nomenclaturas, por la potencia que manejan, suerte


----------

